# Brigss & Stratton 3,5hp mower not getting fuel



## 86Memphis (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi,

I have an old Briggs & Stratton lawn mower that won't run. The mower is probably around 10 years of age, in the first years it has been run regularly without problems and was maintained regularly. However in the last 6-7 years it has been in (clean and dry) storage and now I'm trying to get it back to life :smile:.

Things I've tried so far:

-get some new gas & oil in it and try to start hoping it would run immediately after 7 years of inactivity. Bad idea :grin:. Fuel just came pouring out of the carburetor and nothing else happened when pulling the cord.

-next step: take the carb completely apart en clean it. The floater was stuck in old gas residue and the holes in the bolt onthe fuel bowl were completely clogged, so first problem fixed.
-then I've taken out the spark plug and cleaned this one completely.

-reassembled everything but no luck, although there are no more leaks, the engine still isn't making any attempt to start when pulling the cord.

-came across a tip to pour some fuel directly into the spark plug hole. Did this and indeed: upon pulling the cord the engine briefly started up for a second and died again. So I guess this proves that the engine is still capable of running and that the spark plug is ok, but there is no fuel coming in...

-so at this point I'm a bit stuck, I've cleaned and poked trough every possible hole in the carb to make sure that everything is clear of dirt. Fuel is coming into the carb and fuel jet is clear of dirt.

-the only thing I have doubts about is the gasket between the carb and the air filter. This one looks somewhat worn out and has a tear in it on one side. Is it possible that fuel intake is not working because of this gasket?

Problem is that no shops in my neighbourhood have this gasket and ordering this online would mean I'm paying 5-6$ of shipping costs on a part that maybe costs 1$... So I'd rather stick with the old gasket unless this is definitely the cause?

Thanks for any feedback


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Not the gasket between the air filter and the carb, that will not effect how/if it runs only how clean the air is.

Still sounds like you have a blockage in the carb somewhere what did you use to clean it carb cleaner or something else? I find Berkebile 2+2 to be the best.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF

I would install a rebuild kit, for the carb seeing how long it has been setting.

BG


----------



## 86Memphis (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback.
So I guess it's back to cleaning the carb if the gasket can't be the cause. I'll have another go at it tomorrow.

What do you mean with a rebuild kit?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

They sell a rebuild kits for some models that include all the(well most of them) gaskets, the needle valve and seat some even come with a float.


----------



## Dngrsone (Jan 1, 2008)

Depending on the carb, your rebuild kit will also include the pumping mechanism (on mine, it's a combination of a spring and a membrane built into one of the gaskets). It is likely that your pump is dying and not pushing enough fuel through.


----------



## 86Memphis (Mar 16, 2014)

update: one more thorough cleaning of the carb has done it, apparently there was still some dirt blocking the fuel flow from carb towards engine. Runs flawless now without changing any parts.
Thanks again for the advice


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Glad everything worked out good. To help keep it clean year around I suggest a product
called Sea Foam.

BG


----------



## k2skier (Sep 30, 2008)

Basementgeek said:


> Glad everything worked out good. To help keep it clean year around I suggest a product
> called Sea Foam.
> 
> BG


I warn customers of Sea Foam Motor Treatment; It says it cleans and removes water, the only substance that will do that is alcohol. It has IPA in it, it may be Iso Propyl Alcohol...

IMO, no fuel stabilizer should ever have any alcohol of any kind. If you use a stabilizer with alcohol and E10 gas, you will have issues. It will exceed the 10% alcohol limit all small engines have.

http://seafoamsales.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/MSDS_seafoam_EN.pdf


----------

